# Pymatuning Muskie Tournament



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskies, Inc. Cleveland Chapter 23
http://muskiesinccleveland23.addr.com/

Tom Bishop Sr. Memorial
Muskie Tournament
May 8-9
Pymatuning Reservoir

Entry Fee $12

Tournament Times: Saturday 7:00am to Sunday 3:00pm
Release Forms must be in no later than 3:30pm Sunday

Sign up will be at Birches Landing across from Duck & Drake.
Saturday: 7:00am to 9:00am
Sunday: on lake sign in

To sign in on the lake call for the tournament director on CB channel 17 or
channel 71 on VHF and he will sign you up on the lake


----------

